# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  How to stop bad dreams from happening?

## Merro

Im about sick and tired of having bad dreams, they are driving me crazy! I cant seem to sleep the whole night with out having something bad happening in the dream. Every time I have a bad dream or nightmare it always wakes me up at 1:00 am or 2:00 am.

I cant seem to get a good nights sleep. For example, Every time I have a dream you get a feeling that somethings bad about to happen. Just last night I had a recurring dream about a clown that doesnt seem to want to stop appearing in my nightmares. 

Last night in the dream he was trying to strangle me. And every other dream he seems to be hiding in the shadows. Its like hes stalking me in my dreams I dont even know who he is or how he was created.

Another nightmare I've been having is cars coming to life and trying to hit and kill me. When they do this they have no drivers in the seat behind the wheel. 

And I had a lucid nightmare where there was nothing but darkness and there were a bunch of girls appearing out of no where in darkness walking like mindless zombies possessed by demons trying to kill me.

How can I stop having these *night terrors*? They are bringing me stress in my waking life and I'm about tired of it. I cant seem to get a decent sleep at night anymore. I want them to stop before I go on vacation but it seems the clown and cars and other stuff wont stop until they succeed. And I had another recurring one about this old  lady crazy alcholic phsyco neighbor trying to do mean stuff to me. Ah i want it to stop! Are there any tips to stop having these dreams? I refuse to see physocologist. Sorry if I made typos.

----------


## Kanano

Well, I have a few (hopefully helpful) ideas. 



Back when I used to have nightmares a lot, I developed these, and they worked pretty good. I didn't used to start a nightmare from the beginning, my dreams would just morph into one. Like, the sky/ lights would go dim and dark, the people in the dream would turn malicious or into a nightmare thing, like zombies. It was pretty terrifying, and annoying at the same time, like that time I got nightmare jacked while riding on a bike down a dirt road. Light changed to almost complete darkness and I couldn't see well, I kept riding though because I didn't want to stop in that darkness. I eventually got out of it, and was in my elementary schools playground, staring at an elf that had it's head stuck under a car. 



Anyway, on to my ideas:




1. If things get too hairy, do what I used to do and kill yourself. Find something to do in the dream that would kill you in real life, and do it. Like, jumping off a really tall building (works every time), shooting yourself in the head etc. I'd always get out of nightmares like that, and my friend who doesn't actively dream has done it before. You'll either end up waking up, or moving into a different dream. 



2. Ignore it. I think there's a saying somewhere that says something like "Fear only has as much power over you, as you give it"  I used to use this to stop nightmares from even starting. I'd be walking along, see something frightening that was getting more and more scary, then just turn around and walk the other way and it wouldn't bother me. 



3. Develop control over dreams, to the extent where you can change nightmares. I was riding down a street one day, on a bike, when the sky started to dim. I began to panic because I knew it was changing into a nightmare, the people on the sidewalks began to turn dark and come after me. I just concentrated as hard as I could, and the darkness lifted and it went back to normal. Hard to do though. 



4. Or you can do my personal favorite way of dealing with nightmares: just completely rage snap on them. I don't like being forcibly scared by something, to the point where it terrifies me, it pisses me off. When I was a kid, and I'd watch a really scary movie, I'd be afraid that the monster or whatever was in the movie was around the next corner, or in the closet, and I wouldn't turn my back to open doorways and closets. Eventually I got tired of this and just went "You know what?" one day and walked directly into a closet with the lights off, and stood there, calmly telling the thing to come out. 



Likewise with dreams. I was in a factory, it was night outside. There was this entire mass of smoky darkness on the streets, I could see it from the doorway. It felt like it was the embodiment of fear, I was completely scared just looking at it. After awhile though, I just left the doorway, and strode directly into it. I was completely covered in this black, smog thing, with nothing but negative, purely terrifying feelings swirling around me, and I was screaming and cursing at it, yelling for whatever was behind to come out and face me. 



Another one, one of my favorite ones, involved zombies. Zombies in real life don't scare me much, but being face to face with one in a dream does. They are my most recurring nightmare creature, the second is Godzilla or a T-rex. 



Anyway, I was running from some of them in the beginning. I'd had people with me I think, but not anymore. It switched and I was suddenly standing at a pencil sharpener in my old classroom. I looked over the room which was a bit bigger then a classroom. There wasn't much light. There were two groups of zombies there, one on the right with light on them, which apparently were good zombies, and one on the left with darkness on them, which were the bad ones. They were screaming and shaking their fists at each other. It sounds funny but in the dream, I was terrified because I knew I wouldn't be able to go anywhere without being killed. 



I just snapped at this point. I screamed once, then started marching up the middle of the room. It was like an auditorium now, with long tables and chairs. As I was going up there, this female zombie came from my left side and tried killing me. I just pulled my hand back and backhanded her to the floor. Then I walked the rest of the way to the front. When I got there, I screamed again and yelled "Why does every dream I have, have to turn into this! I am so sick of zombies always coming into my dreams and changing them to nightmares!" then I turned towards the darkness zombies and pulled my hands back for an energy attack from Dragonball Z, like this:



http://www.e-monsite.com/dbfinal2/14...1973870750.jpg



I went "Ka-Me-Ha-Me-" while I was doing it, there was this tiny blue ball in my hands. I went "HA!" and it like flew out of my hands and hit one of the zombies in the chest. He jerked back a bit, and looked down to where I hit him. It was smoking a little. He looked back up and started laughing. Then the other zombies started. This made me even angrier so I did it again, except this time while I was doing it, I looked at the ball and thought "get bigger, get bigger" and it did. "Ka-Me-Ha-Me-HA!" and this huge blue beam ripped from my hands and blasted across the room and hit all of them like this: 



http://www.revistagamer.com/wp-conte...kamehameha.jpg




It killed all of the zombies, except for the one who had I had hit first. He said "I'm a zombie, aren't you afraid of me?" and I went "Nope" and leaped forward and started slashing and cutting him with my fingernails which were long in the dream. I cut most of his skin off til he was almost a skeleton. He looked at me again and said "I'm a skeleton, aren't you afraid of me?" " and I went "Nope" again, and scratched until there was nothing left of him. 





So anyway, that's all I have. Hope those help  :smiley:

----------


## Samael

I advocate #4 on Kanano's list. Be scarier than the things that are trying to scare you. If you decide that you're Alucard, for instance, nothing's going to be able to touch you.

If you can cultivate feelings of glee and enjoyment out of what should be nightmares, then they aren't nightmares anymore. Even running away from something that's trying to hurt you can be fun in its own way, if you can convince yourself that you're a character in a story. I've found it's easier to be semi-lucid and go with the flow than forcing yourself to be fully awake.

I know where you're at, though. I'm starting to go through another round of (horiffically vivid) nightmares at the moment, to my annoyance. It's part of the reason I joined the site.

----------


## Merro

Hey guys, I've seem to be doing good with the bad dreams. I haven't had a bad dream in awhile yet. Except the hearing voices ones. But I've manage to conquer the *murderous clown dream* I've keep having. He hasn't been showing up in my dreams lately. Even if he did I would just ignore him or I would just do something that will make him go away. So I've been pretty cool with my dreams. He was in the bathroom one night in the dream. I had a robot cyborg with me and I made the robot go on defensive mode and the robot took care of him. So it worked out good.

----------


## DatDreamer

Nightmares are awesome! For me they usually end up with me becoming lucid, I mean having a giant hot dog monster coming after you is sort of awkward. So, when I realize I'm asleep I just reward myself with Dream Ice-cream(TM). Also, next time you see a zombie/murderous clown, give him or her a nice big hug! They are just as scared of you as you are of them!

----------


## Itachi

Nightmares are okay the best part is waking up with no breath feeling like you just rode the best rollercoaster ever.

----------


## jasonsmith092

Hey guys, I've seem to be doing good with the bad dreams. I haven't had a bad dream in awhile yet. Except the hearing voices ones. But I've manage to conquer the *murderous clown dream* I've keep having. He hasn't been showing up in my dreams lately. Even if he did I would just ignore him or I would just do something that will make him go away. So I've been pretty cool with my dreams. He was in the bathroom one night in the dream. I had a robot cyborg with me and I made the robot go on defensive mode and the robot took care of him. So it worked out good.

----------


## backslashed

Just as normal dreams do, nightmares also hold symbols that might represent subconscious concerns in your waking life. Sometimes you have to face what's in the nightmare. I've read in "Lucid Dreams in 30Days: The creative sleep program by Harary K." that if you become lucid in a nightmare, you must remember that you have the power to control it; and you must BE in control. Ask the image what it represents or what it wants from you, then the nightmares might end or you might actually discover something about your subconscious. When you kill the 'demon' it would be a temporary solution as it will manifest in another form sooner or later.

----------


## Balin65

I used to be just like you when I was around 7-11 years old, my sound wierd. But I had dreams in which I was.

Being haunted by a T-rex:
This one has occured a great deal of times during my lifetime, the malevolent being used to appear funny enough when in my dream. I would thing T-rex or something like that then like I would hear a big roar,  and beyond not so far in the distance usually behind a building or so a big T-rex Unrealisticly big would come forth. And chase me and noone else.

How did I handle this one?
I found out that running away didnt provide a permanent solution, since I usually ran into a building and hide usaully made it but I was stuck there and from all Windows/Doors where unsafe spoots. PS : whenever the T-rex chased me it would appear as if I was running x10 times slower than it, making it alot more frightening. This was my sollution for handeling it for a long while until age of 11.

This was the perfect solution : Confidence in your dream, like stated above in several posts as long as your not afraid it cant do anythign against you, the best thing to do would be to RAGE at the thing ( I used to do so in a way I made myself believe I was as strong as it and pick up a huge tree to hit it with, in my dreams tree's are always around  :wink2: .

Stay confident and strong in your dreams if they haunt you STRIKE back, make yourself strong believe in yourself, and you can do it! take a Tree, a Car , A bat and smash the head of the clown, rage at it RUN at it show no remorse just bloody crush its skull. Make you them fear you, you will be control. If you find that hard I suggest you to make yourself stronger IRL, I believe if you maybe do some excersises every day Situps/Push ups, use dumbells make you feel strong  IRL you can conquer every fear.


lastly noone is perfect : 

There is one thing I think I will never be able to conquer and that is my fear for deep seas and sharks, since I cannot strike em or hit em they are just to fast for me and they can drag me into the big blue, if someone could help me with this I would be so happy  :wink2:  Any advice would be nice.

Balin65  ::roll::

----------


## Kanano

"Being haunted by a T-rex:
This one has occured a great deal of times during my lifetime, the malevolent being used to appear funny enough when in my dream. I would thing T-rex or something like that then like I would hear a big roar, and beyond not so far in the distance usually behind a building or so a big T-rex Unrealisticly big would come forth. And chase me and noone else."



Yeah, I get those too. Either a T-Rex or Godzilla. Which is actually really stupid as I'm a big Godzilla fan irl. 



I remember one time I beat Godzilla in a dream. I was in a house out in the woods with a bunch of Asian people. It was like a Japanese house with paper doors. It'd go like *wall* *door* *wall* *door* Godzilla was outside. He'd poke his head in through the doors and try to grab people with his mouth. A couple people weren't very lucky. Eventually me and some other people ran outside and got in a car and started driving away. We were going over this bridge in the daytime, one of those ones that splits apart. We thought we lost Godzilla but then we went over the middle and felt a bump. I looked back and Godzilla's head was in the middle of the bridge, in the split. He got up, and started running after us. I just snapped at this point. I turned back around and moved my hands closer together like a dbz move, and went "Kame-hame-" then got up, shoved the guy driving out of the way, leaned out the window and went "HA!" and this huge blue beam blasted from my hands and struck Godzilla who went down hard.

----------


## abeloneto

I know the feeling being afraid of the nightmares yo happen.
If you could succeed to manage your thoughts just before falling asleep.
Try to read a funny book that your dark thoughts do not drag on with you.
Imagine something beautiful  how you would like to decorate your house
Beautiful thoughts chase bad dreams away. 

____________________________________
golfsko udsalg, tagrender priser, hulmursisolering pris

----------


## daeryk

The only way you are going to stop bad dreams is to deal with the problems they are trying to communicate to you.  You need to stand up to fear whenever you feel it, make time to face fears you know you have, resist desire for attractive people and material things you don't believe you can ever have, and to respect and understand all people even if you don't like them.

If you try your hardest to do all of this then you dreams will go away on their own.

----------

